# الروبوتات تتعلم الاحساس بحركتها للامام



## ahmedeldeep (25 يونيو 2006)

*الروبوتات تتعلم الاحساس بحركتها للامام* 

لقد زدات مجالات الاستثمار فى التحكم والروبوتات الفترة الاخيرة وكان السبق لدول اسيا وبعدها امريكا الشمالية وبعدها فى اوربا 
وقد وضح تقرير 
UNECE
انه سيكون هناك تقدم قوى فى صناعة التحكم قى العقود المقبلة وكما وضح ايضا الازدهار فى صناعة الروبوتات وخاصة الروبوتات التى تستعمل فى الاغراض المنزلية
وتوقع ان اكبر نمو فى خلال الثلاث سنوات المقبلة سيكون فى مجال الروبوتات بما يقدر باربعة ملايين زيادة عن ما هو الان 
والجيل الجديد من الروبوتات قادر على الاحساس باللمس وتاثير القوة من خلال مجموعة خاصة من الحساسات ذات قدرة عالية
والتى يستطيع الروبوت من خلالها بتحديد نوع السطح ودرجة النعومة والخشونة له والتغيرات فى الضغط بدقة عالية
ولقد قام فريق بقيادة الدكتور
David Bell 
من جامعة 
Queens University in Belfast
بالفوز بجائزة الروبوت الذى لديه القدرة للصعود الى اعلى
وايضا الجدير بالذكر ان الروبوت المحمول الذى استطاع عرض مفهوم الذكاء كما يجب ان يكون يعتبر اضافة جديدة للعالم والذى قام مجموعة من 
K-Team
و 
IFOMIND
بتصميمه ببراعة وتم تزويده بالقدرة على محاكاه الانسان والقيام بحركات مثل حركات الانسان الطبيعية والذى يوكد ان هذا الروبوت يمكنه ان يتفاعل مع الطبيعة ويتكيف معها او يمكنه الادرك ايضا وفهم الاشياء التى ربما قد تكون مفيدة له او قد تكون ضارة 




والتحدى الاعظم فى الذكاء الاصطناعى هو تطوير نظام يمكنه ملاحظه الاحداث و السيناريوهات و يتعلمها ثم يقوم بتنفيذها اذا دعت الحاجه مثل الطفل الصغير فى بداية حياته 

“ويمكن لهذا التطبيقات الانتشار فى الفترات المقبلة و تستخدم فى مجالات عديدة مثل السيارات 

مهندس // أحمد الديب​


----------



## ALRASHED71 (10 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وتشكر على معلومات قيمة ومتجددة كهذا الموضوع


----------



## hamzaaa (10 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووور على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ادور (23 يوليو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور من كل قلبي


----------



## ستارليبيا14 (31 مايو 2010)

مشكور علي كل جديد تقدمه


----------

